# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Te Gjejme Pergjigjen

## Hopee

_Do ti beje disa Pyetje te lehta,dhe te japim pergjigje aq sa mundemi.

1) Vetem une mundem te tregoj kush jame,qka eshte gjejeni?
Pergjigje: ..........

2)Nuk ka Kapak e as fund,por ende mban  afer gjakun,mishin,dhe ashtin...qka eshte kjo?
Pergjigje:..............


3)Ajo qe nuk me ka mua,mundohet te me fitone,dhe ajo qe me ka mua shum mundohet te me shkurtoje ,qka eshte kjo?

Pergjigje...


4)Ti ma prene koken pa e ngjyrosur thiken te kuqe,pastaj qane mbi koken time,pasi qe te vdes une,kush jam une?

Pergjigje.......

5)Ka kapel dhe kembe ,por i mungone koka dhe kepucet.qka eshte kjo?

Pergjigje.........._

----------


## Nete

4)Ti ma prene koken pa e ngjyrosur thiken te kuqe,pastaj qane mbi koken time,pasi qe te vdes une,kush jam une?

Qepa.

----------


## beratii

5)Ka kapel dhe kembe ,por i mungone koka dhe kepucet.qka eshte kjo?

breshka ?

----------


## Lordlover

1) Vetem un mund te tregoj kush jam, qka eshte gjejeni ?

Emri ?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*2)Nuk ka Kapak e as fund,por ende mban afer gjakun,mishin,dhe ashtin...qka eshte kjo?
 Pergjigje:..............
Njeriu?*

----------


## evis88

*3)Ajo qe nuk me ka mua,mundohet te me fitone,dhe ajo qe me ka mua shum mundohet te me shkurtoje ,qka eshte kjo?
Pergjigje:..................

Jeta?*

----------


## broken_smile

> 4)Ti ma prene koken pa e ngjyrosur thiken te kuqe,pastaj qane mbi koken time,pasi qe te vdes une,kush jam une?
> 
> Pergjigje.......


qepa?




> 5)Ka kapel dhe kembe ,por i mungone koka dhe kepucet.qka eshte kjo?
> 
> Pergjigje..........[/B][/I]


kerpudha?

----------

